# Bell Fabrications Smoker



## Okie Jase (Sep 9, 2021)

After years of using charcoal smokers I finally pulled the trigger and decided to go with a good backyard offset smoker. After thorough research I was just about to buy a 20" Horizon when I stumbled across a YouTube video that mentioned a pit builder based out of Tulsa, OK. I live in Oklahoma so being able to pick up my pit from the manufacturer saves me hundreds of dollars in shipping costs. I immediately found the website and spoke with the owner, Craig Bell, who is super nice. I told him what I wanted and he put me on the waiting list (8-10 weeks). I'm getting a 24" x 48" with a 24" firebox, all 3/8" thick fully welded steel for $1200. That's a steal compared to any competitor (that only uses 1/4" steel mind you) who's rigs cost 3 to 4 times more for a comparable size. The pics I uploaded are just stock photos. I'm having mine built with a single cook chamber door with counterweight and wood rack below. Does anyone else here own a Bell Fab that can give some input? 8 weeks can't com
	

		
			
		

		
	























	

		
			
		

		
	
e soon enough and I'll update you guys with pics of the finished product.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 9, 2021)

Love my Bell Fab. 3/8in steel. 30x48.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Several others here with one as well


----------



## zippy12 (Sep 9, 2021)

Langs 1/4 in plate works...  the reverse flow and having the measurements dialed in is well worth the money...


----------



## Okie Jase (Sep 9, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Love my Bell Fab. 3/8in steel. 30x48.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How hard is it to move that thing around? I imagine it's not going to be easy to load it on on trailer and then move it to my back patio.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 9, 2021)

Ask 

 TNJAKE
  ‘s buddy I think he bought one


----------



## zippy12 (Sep 9, 2021)

Okie Jase said:


> How hard is it to move that thing around? I imagine it's not going to be easy to load it on on trailer and then move it to my back patio.


yea the lang was 650lbs and I used an ATV winch which was the safest way.   that cooker is more than that


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 9, 2021)

Okie Jase said:


> How hard is it to move that thing around? I imagine it's not going to be easy to load it on on trailer and then move it to my back patio.


Weighs 1000lbs so even with the 4 wheels it ain't easy. Moving it in grass is impossible. Have to use a winch to get it up on a trailer. 

 Displaced Texan
 has one with the dimensions you ordered. His is lighter and has 2 wheels. Maybe he will chime in


----------



## daspyknows (Sep 9, 2021)

Love my Horizon and I am sure you will love your Bell.  Any of these smokers are a beast to move but worth the effort.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 9, 2021)

When I bought my current offset, Bell was on my short list, very nice smokers and very nice people. When you get my age, you'll appreciate the double doors on the cook chamber, but the counter weights will help...


----------



## Displaced Texan (Sep 9, 2021)

Mine is 24x48 weighing in at 750 pounds. It is a beast to move, but the t bar makes it easier with leverage. I move it from my garage to driveway, so it's a short trip each time. 

I went with one door, but Craig talked me in to 2 doors. I don't remember why, but I think 2 is better than 1. He also triangulated my exhaust. 

He is not a fan of a door on the side of the firebox, and you don't really need it. I would ask to make sure he grinds the ash dump and grease drain flush with the bottom of the pit. 

He is very accommodating. Can't wait to see yours. 

Click the pic for a larger version.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Sep 9, 2021)

Oh, I also saw on Craig's FB page, he will even hinge the front shelf for you if you want. Probably good for storage. Anyway, like I said, he is very accommodating.

He only charged me $50 to make the exhaust the triangular shape. Truth be told, I think I got caught up in the Franklin videos and seeing other pits like that. This thing has great draw and convection. The normal round exhaust will definitely suffice.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 9, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> Mine is 24x48 weighing in at 750 pounds. It is a beast to move, but the t bar makes it easier with leverage. I move it from my garage to driveway, so it's a short trip each time.
> 
> I went with one door, but Craig talked me in to 2 doors. I don't remember why, but I think 2 is better than 1. He also triangulated my exhaust.
> 
> ...


I think I’d ask him to make the firebox a little bigger also so you can use longer pieces of wood for a longer burn.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 9, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> I think I’d ask him to make the firebox a little bigger also so you can use longer pieces of wood for a longer burn.


I use 16in splits in mine with plenty of room


----------



## Displaced Texan (Sep 9, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> I think I’d ask him to make the firebox a little bigger also so you can use longer pieces of wood for a longer burn.


All my splits are 12"-16". Seem to burn for a good while.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 9, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I use 16in splits in mine with plenty of room


That’s great but if it was twice as long you could stager your splits and it would burn twice as long. I can get a 4 hour burn.


----------



## zippy12 (Sep 9, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> I think I’d ask him to make the firebox a little bigger also so you can use longer pieces of wood for a longer burn.


I agree this keeps the creasolt from the burn off your meat since its a s direct flow and not reverse


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 9, 2021)

Crazy how much advice on bell fab smokers y'all got. OP was asking for advice from owners


----------



## zippy12 (Sep 9, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Crazy how much advice on bell fab smokers y'all got. OP was asking for advice from owners


just helping a friend


----------



## Displaced Texan (Sep 9, 2021)

Yeah, mine is 20" long. It cooks so well with great convection already. I think a bigger firebox would not add anything to this pit. 

But, if the OP agrees, he can, by all means, ask Craig his thoughts on it.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 9, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Crazy how much advice on bell fab smokers y'all got. OP was asking for advice from owners


Please excuse my helpfulness. I’m not a bellfab owner just trying to help.  Recommend 1/3 size firebox/cook chamber. Also recommend using it and enjoying it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 9, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Please excuse my helpfulness. I’m not a bellfab owner just trying to help.  Recommend 1/3 size firebox/cook chamber. Also recommend using it and enjoying it.


My firebox is 20x22. Why on earth would I need to double it for the size of my smoker? Who needs a almost 4ft long firebox? That's just ridiculous


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 9, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> My firebox is 20x22. Why on earth would I need to double it for the size of my smoker? Who needs a almost 4ft long firebox? That's just ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to see you got it out of that barn that’s awesome bud. Hopefully you get some cooler weather soon so you can roll some smoke. Can’t wait to see the threads.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 9, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Glad to see you got it out of that barn that’s awesome bud. Hopefully you get some cooler weather soon so you can roll some smoke. Can’t wait to see the threads.


Lmao yup......bud


----------



## Displaced Texan (Sep 9, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## mike243 (Sep 10, 2021)

I have seen Jakes smoker in action and can testify at the quality of the food it makes and the ease of operation. not sure how any smoker could work better imo.


----------



## Okie Jase (Sep 10, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Love my Bell Fab. 3/8in steel. 30x48.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that leak at all between the double doors since there's no flange to seal it? I'm opting for a single door with counterweight.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 10, 2021)

Okie Jase said:


> Does that leak at all between the double doors since there's no flange to seal it? I'm opting for a single door with counterweight.


Doesn't leak at all around the doors. They are sealed up nicely. So is the firebox


----------



## Okie Jase (Sep 10, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Doesn't leak at all around the doors. They are sealed up nicely. So is the firebox


Craig was trying to talk me out of a single door but I was very concerned about it leaking in-between the two doors since there's nothing behind it to seal the seam.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 10, 2021)

Okie Jase said:


> Craig was trying to talk me out of a single door but I was very concerned about it leaking in-between the two doors since there's nothing behind it to seal the seam.


It's nice and tight. His smokers have great airflow so I wouldn't be worried about it. I will say though my double doors are very heavy. A single door will be crazy heavy even with counter weights


----------



## Displaced Texan (Sep 10, 2021)

No issues with leakage on mine either.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 11, 2021)

Okie Jase said:


> Craig was trying to talk me out of a single door but I was very concerned about it leaking in-between the two doors since there's nothing behind it to seal the seam.





TNJAKE said:


> I will say though my double doors are very heavy. A single door will be crazy heavy even with counter weights


Jase, you are investing in a smoker that will last you forever. When you get older, you will appreciate the double doors...


----------



## Okie Jase (Sep 11, 2021)

I was thinking about having my firebox built like one of Chudd's pitts that has a charcoal grill built in above the firebox. Any thoughts on whether that's a good idea or waste of time and money?


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 11, 2021)

Okie Jase said:


> I was thinking about having my firebox built like one of Chudd's pitts that has a charcoal grill built in above the firebox. Any thoughts on whether that's a good idea or waste of time and money?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go for it


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 14, 2021)

Okie Jase said:


> I was thinking about having my firebox built like one of Chudd's pitts that has a charcoal grill built in above the firebox. Any thoughts on whether that's a good idea or waste of time and money?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just put a cast iron pan on top of my Lang firebox & cook breakfast & lunch, while waiting for the brisket or butt to finish.
Al


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 22, 2021)

Okie Jase said:


> After years of using charcoal smokers I finally pulled the trigger and decided to go with a good backyard offset smoker. After thorough research I was just about to buy a 20" Horizon when I stumbled across a YouTube video that mentioned a pit builder based out of Tulsa, OK. I live in Oklahoma so being able to pick up my pit from the manufacturer saves me hundreds of dollars in shipping costs. I immediately found the website and spoke with the owner, Craig Bell, who is super nice. I told him what I wanted and he put me on the waiting list (8-10 weeks). I'm getting a 24" x 48" with a 24" firebox, all 3/8" thick fully welded steel for $1200. That's a steal compared to any competitor (that only uses 1/4" steel mind you) who's rigs cost 3 to 4 times more for a comparable size. The pics I uploaded are just stock photos. I'm having mine built with a single cook chamber door with counterweight and wood rack below. Does anyone else here own a Bell Fab that can give some input? 8 weeks can't com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So how many more days until you pick up your new offset? What’s your plan for the first cook?


----------



## Okie Jase (Sep 23, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> So how many more days until you pick up your new offset? What’s your plan for the first cook?


Still have over a month to go. As for my first cook, I was wanting to do a brisket but I'll probably get to know the pit a little better before I throw an expensive cut of meat on there. So I'll probably do some spareribs or pork butt.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 23, 2021)

Okie Jase said:


> Still have over a month to go. As for my first cook, I was wanting to do a brisket but I'll probably get to know the pit a little better before I throw an expensive cut of meat on there. So I'll probably do some spareribs or pork butt.


Sounds great. I’m sure you are counting down the days.


----------



## Bundaloinus Rex (Oct 21, 2021)

First post here yea, I am also on the wait list one month to go. 24x48  folding shelf, going to be left outside so it should be easier to cover it with a tarp and bungees. Would like some input on tuning plates, the triangle exhaust, Tru Tell probe length or anything else not mentioned in the older post. Thanks for any help


----------



## Okie Jase (Nov 25, 2021)

The wait is finally over. Actually went and picked it up from Craig a couple of weeks ago. First cook was beef back ribs and pork spareribs. Cooks great, still trying to adjust to the learning curve of using an offset.


----------



## Okie Jase (Nov 25, 2021)

Bundaloinus Rex said:


> First post here yea, I am also on the wait list one month to go. 24x48  folding shelf, going to be left outside so it should be easier to cover it with a tarp and bungees. Would like some input on tuning plates, the triangle exhaust, Tru Tell probe length or anything else not mentioned in the older post. Thanks for any help


I would definitely recommend the tuning plates. Immediately after firing it up I was able to adjust the two tuning plates for a 5° difference from left to right.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 25, 2021)

Nice looking smoker. I also met Craig in person. Nice guy


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 25, 2021)

Nice smoker, and great looking ribs! Guess you had a happy Thanksgiving!

Ryan


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 25, 2021)

Nice 1st cook on a nice looking smoker !
Congrats


----------



## daspyknows (Nov 25, 2021)

Congrats on the new smoker,  I got my offset smoker a year ago October and enjoyed learning how to cook with it last Thanksgiving.  You are going to have fun with it and will be cooking some tasty grub.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Nov 26, 2021)

Okie Jase said:


> I would definitely recommend the tuning plates. Immediately after firing it up I was able to adjust the two tuning plates for a 5° difference from left to right.


I had a conversation with Craig recently about this. He says when he uses his own pit, he doesn't use tuning plates. Contrary to what we all read all over the inter webs, he DOES use his smoke stack to regulate temperature. Says he doesn't choke the fire and end up with nasty, dirty smoke. Uses that with his firebox valve and ash dump both open but not fully. 

I haven't had a chance to try this yet, but will hopefully in the near future.


----------



## Okie Jase (Nov 26, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> I had a conversation with Craig recently about this. He says when he uses his own pit, he doesn't use tuning plates. Contrary to what we all read all over the inter webs, he DOES use his smoke stack to regulate temperature. Says he doesn't choke the fire and end up with nasty, dirty smoke. Uses that with his firebox valve and ash dump both open but not fully.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to try this yet, but will hopefully in the near future.


I have used the ash dump valve a couple of times, it helps increase airflow if you need hotter temps or help getting a log going.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Nov 26, 2021)

Okie Jase said:


> I have used the ash dump valve a couple of times, it helps increase airflow if you need hotter temps or help getting a log going.


Yes, I use that as well. 

Just saying that when I was talking with Craig about temps being uneven, he said he controls that with the exhaust stack damper.


----------

